# Paintball



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

Hey,

muss mich erst einmal entschuldigen, dass ich dieses Thema hier eröffne, aber in den Paintball-Foren ist einfach nichts los =)

Ein paar Freunde und ich wollen anfangen Paintball zu spielen. Da wir in unserer Umgebung keine Paintball Felder/Hallen haben würden wir auf Privatgelände zocken.

Wir kennen uns alle nicht umbedingt gut aus, aber wir haben gehört, dass dieses Set für den Einstig sehr gut sein soll.

http://www.paintball.de/index.php?screen=dstore.shop.view&tnid=27877&selectSmallestVariant=1

Uns beschäftigt aber noch eine Frage. CO2 oder HP?

Wie lange hält z.B. die 0,8l HP Flasche zusammen mit dem Speedster MG V2.0?

Wie können wir unsere Flaschen nachfüllen, ohne Paintballhallen/Geschäfte? (Was gibts da für Möglichkeiten?)

Bräuchten ein paar Tipps mit den Flaschen. (denn immer eine neue Flasche zu kaufen kommt etwas teuer - mit 50Euro/Flasche)

Also falls sich jemand von euch da auskennt bitten wir um Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch eine Andere Frage. Wie weit schießt so ein Makierer?

Danke euch


----------



## Deathstyle (17. April 2010)

Kann man son Zeug nicht in den dafür angelegten Hallen ausleihen?
Ich würds mir leihen und testen bis ich ne eigene Meinung zum Material habe, dann kann man sichs auch immernoch kaufen und weiß dann schon einigermaßen was man haben will.


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

Hio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



na da habt ihr ja vor in ein etwas "verpöntes" Hobby einzusteigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also zum Spiel: ich empfehle euch (aus gründen der Legalität) NUR in entsprechenden Hallen zu spielen, kann euch allerdings nicht "verbieten" im Wald an einem abgelegenen Fleck zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu HP/CO² Flaschen: die HP Flaschen sind in der Anschaffung etwas teurer, dafür in der Nachfüllung extrem günstig, die HP Flaschen könnt ihr z.B. bei einem Tauchclub nachfüllen lassen, oder bei sonstigen Personen, die einen Druckluftkompressor zum befüllen von Sauerstoffflaschen
besitzen (hierzu müsst ihr aber um ein paar &#8364; einen Füllnippel kaufen!), die CO² Flaschen könnt ihr im Normalfall bei einem Waffengeschäft füllen lassen (Achtung, ist ein wenig komplizierter, die Flasche muss für mindestens 12 Stunden ins Gefrierfach, am besten ein "externes", dass ihr auf die allerniedrigste Stufe einstellen könnt, denn je kälter sie ist, umso mehr passt rein). Den Markierer kenn ich leider nicht, allerdings sieht er für den Anfang recht gut aus, keine Elektronik, kein Schnickschnack, müsste zum Anfangen mehr als genügen, Loader ist auch das Standardmodell, alles andere wäre hier hinausgeworfenes Geld, da ein Elektroloader nur bei Automatik/Halbautomatik-Markierern Sinn machen würde. Die Maske kenne ich, sitzt gut, drückt nicht und schützt passend.

GRUNDREGEL!!: KEINER hat den Finger am Abzug, wenn auch nur einer keine Maske auf hat. Sehr gefährlich!

Bei den Kugeln würde ich empfehlen, die etwas teureren zu nehmen, da bei den billigen ca. 40-50% Müll sind (eigene Erfahrung), bei den teureren "nur" ca. 10%, die Farbe ist hingegen Geschmackssache, am besten kauft ihr immer zusammen ein, zwei Kartons, vielleicht auch mal einen 
billigen dazu um zu testen und wenn ihr zufrieden seid, am besten bei der Marke bleiben.

Mein Lieblings Paintballshop: http://www.maxs-spor...x.asp?sprache=d

http://www.maxs-spor...tbez2=&katbez3= wäre auch ein gutes Set, nur fehlt hier die Flasche, allerdings hab ich selber schon öfters mit der Orion gespielt und muss sagen, es ist ein sehr guter günstiger Einstiegsmarkierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Asa

&#8364;dit: http://www.maxs-sport.com/paintball-shop/details.asp?sprache=d&sessionid=68391730091704108611141174&Artikelnr=155-002&katbez2=&katbez3=Field%20Grade ist eine gute Einstiegsbox hier sind ca. 20% für die Tonne, sonst eigentlich recht gut (schlechte Balls führen zu Chops [Laufplatzern] was in einer verlorenen Runde und einer Sauerei endet, am besten Stichprobenartig alle paar Balls optisch kontrollieren auf Risse, Schrammen und das gefährlichste: eine "Eierform" also nicht Runde sofort entfernen


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> , die Farbe ist hingegen Geschmackssache,




Würg..das erinnert mich dran, wie ich in Veckring im "Knast" war und mit rumliegenden Kugeln gespielt hab, bis ich auf die Idee kam, mit der GBB drauf zu schießen und mir der Mist in den Mund geflogen ist *g*


----------



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

Hallo Asayur,

danke für deine Hilfe.

Hab schon öfters gelesen, dass man die Flaschen an den Kompressoren nachfüllen kann. 
Doch hab auch schon öfters gelesen, dass es da Probleme beim füllen gibt. Hättest du einen Link von so einem Füllnippel? Und sind die Anschlüsse der HP Flaschen und der Kompressoren genormt? (sprich einmal Nippel kaufen = für immer zufrieden?^^ egal an welchem Druckluftkompressor oder an welcher HP Flasche)

Die 0,8l HP Flasche hält denke ich mal für max. 600 Schüsse. Gibts eine Möglichkeit billig an leere Flaschen zu kommen, die man sich dann z.B. bei einem Taucherclub füllen lässt?
Denn 50 Euro pro volle Flasche ist nicht gerade wenig und ich möchte die Leute auch nicht jede Woche mit dem Befüllen nerven.

Oder geht es, dass man sich eine große Flasche kauft (vergleichbar mit einer Taucherflasche), die füllen lässt und von der aus die kleinen z.B. 0,8l Flaschen zum mitnehmen füllt?

Wie weit schießen die Makierer?

MfG


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. April 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> na da habt ihr ja vor in ein etwas "verpöntes" Hobby einzusteigen


Finde ich nicht ich hab früher... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rNQjEuo1WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gespielt...


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht ich hab früher...
> 
> gespielt...




Dann mal Grüße von mir -> Hivo vom ehemaligen Team ARC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist definitiv das bessere Spiel, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.

Hab hier noch das komplette Equip des USMC ,müsste ich mal langsam lostreten und was neues holen


----------



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

sehr geiles Video, da bekommt man richtig Lust.

Der Typ mit dem Schild ist klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

http://www.maxs-sport.com/paintball-shop/details.asp?sprache=d&sessionid=31571756071704108611141174&Artikelnr=620-206&katbez2=&katbez3=Artikelsuche <- das wäre eine für CO² Flaschen für HP Flaschen muss ich mal Nachforschen, bin mir da jetzt nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Billig an Flaschen zu kommen wird schwierig, wenn ihr nicht zufällig jemanden kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.maxs-sport.com/paintball-shop/details.asp?sprache=d&sessionid=31571756071704108611141174&Artikelnr=630-167&katbez2=&katbez3=HP%20Systeme Die wäre jetzt bei 45 € wenn ihr mehrere seid ein wenig günstiger.

Kommt drauf an wie viele ihr seid, könnt ihr auch für rund 800€ eine Heimfüllstation kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Sam_Fischer: Also bei uns gehen sie schon recht hart gegen illegales Spielen vor, kommt von den ganzen Idioten, die meinen es wäre lustig Katzen oder Menschen aus "Spass" zu beschiessen >.<


----------



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

also verstehe ich das richitg?

Man braucht einen Adapter um vom Druckluftkompressor direkt in die HP Flasche zu füllen.

Man kann aber auch vom Druckluftkompressor in eine große 10/15l Flasche füllen und von der aus zuhause die kleinen befüllen oder? (dann bräuchte man aber den Nibbel Kompressor-->15l Flasche & eine Füllstation von 15l-->HP Flasche oder?)

Der Druck der großen 10/15l Flasche nimmt natürlich pro Füllung ab. Lohnt sich aus diesem Grund eine große Flasche oder ist es besser sich ein paar kleine zu kaufen und die direkt am Kompressor aufzufüllen?

Wie lange hält eine 0,8l HP Flasche? Bei einem Makierer wie der Speedster MG V2.0 oder Vergleichbarem? 
Und der Druck der HP Flasche nimmt nicht nach der Zeit ab oder? Sprich wenn man einmal die halbe Flasche verbraucht und nach 2 Wochen wieder zockt ist genau noch der gleiche Druck vorhanden und das bis die Flasche leer ist.


----------



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

http://www.paintball.de/index.php?screen=dstore.shop.view&tnid=24798&gn237=Co2%20und%20HP&gn238=HP%20Zubeh%F6r&selectSmallestVariant=1

Das hier müsste ein passender Füllnippel für HP Systeme sein.

Ist dieser für

Drucklufkompressor --> HP Flasche ( z.B. 0,8l oder. 1,1l)

Flasche +- 15l --> HP Flasche

Druckluftkompressor --> Flasche +- 15l

oder kann man diesen für alle 3 Varianten verwenden?


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

Der ist für die Speicherflaschen, ja, um damit die 0,8l Flachen zu füllen, wie die "Reichweite" der HP Flaschen ist, weiss ich leider nicht, ich hab hauptsächlich mit meiner CO² Flasche gespielt, die hat für ~300 Schuss genügt, auch wie es mit dem Druck in der kleinen Flasche aussieht weiss ich nicht genau, aber ich schätze, dass der gleich bleibend sein sollte.

&#8364;dit: hab grad nach Speicherflaschen geschaut: die 50l Dinger wiegen 95kg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kosten dafür "nur" 379 &#8364;, aber viel Spass beim befüllen *gg*und die 10l Dinger kosten 340&#8364; da ist es günstiger, wenn sich jeder von euch eine Zweitflasche kauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (17. April 2010)

kommt man um die Speicherflaschen auch herum?

Denn 2 HP Flaschen (einmal 0,8l und 1,1l) würden schon reichen um 2-3mal spielen zu können. (müssten in etwa 1500-2000 Schuss sein)
Zumindest, solange wir auf privatem Grundstück zocken, denn hier sind nicht so viele Leute unterwegs.

Weisst du zufällig, was das Befüllen bei z.B. einem Taucherclub kostet? (Werden die Preise pro Flasche oder pro Liter gerechnet?)

Und dann hätt ich noch eine Frage zum Druck.
Gibt Flaschen mit 200 Bar und welche mit 300. Macht sich das auf die maximale Schussanzahl der Flasche oder auf die Reichweite die die Kugeln fliegen bemerkbar?


Ist die Flasche vom TÜV geprüft worden, damit ich sie auch befüllen lassen darf?
http://www.paintball.de/index.php?screen=dstore.shop.view&tnid=27877&selectSmallestVariant=1

Also angegeben ist nichts und ich kann auch kein TÜV Kennzeichen erkennen, schmeisst man diese dann weg sobald sie leer ist?^^


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

Klar kommst du um die Speicherflasche rum, aber du hast mich gefragt ob es möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Preis: Das wirst du Vorort abklären müssen, wenn sie nett sind, wird es nicht all zuviel kosten, schätze ich.

Zum Druck kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, wie gesagt CO² Spieler.

Zur Flasche: wenn sie sie offiziell verkaufen, MUSS sie geprüft sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2010)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> solange wir auf privatem Grundstück zocken, denn hier sind *nicht so viele Leute* unterwegs.



Autsch.
Bitte informiere dich über die geltenden Gesetze!
Wegen so "Zwischenfällen", werden die Gesetze immer weiter verschärft und ..das nervt mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs Airsoft kommen wir quasi garnicht mehr drum herum, ins Ausland zu fahren.
Und ständig nach Belgien,Frankreich,Dänemark etc fahren ist einfach nur stressig und kostet natürlich auch viel Geld.


----------



## Asayur (17. April 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Autsch.
> Bitte informiere dich über die geltenden Gesetze!
> Wegen so "Zwischenfällen", werden die Gesetze immer weiter verschärft und ..das nervt mich
> 
> ...



genau das meinte ich mit verpönt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genau wegen solchen Sachen, wird es immer schwieriger mit solchen Hobbys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PC-Flo (18. April 2010)

Die CO2 Flaschen kann man angelblich bei vielen Getränkemärkten, Gasläden oder Wirten nachfüllen.

Hab da eine Anleitung gefunden, stimmt die soweit?



> Du brauchst nichteinmal eine Füllstation. Ein einfacher Fülladapter aus Messing reicht vollkommen aus. Kostet ungefähr 5 - 10 Euro und hat auf einer Seite das Gewinde der CO2 Gasflasche ( des Markieres ) und auf der anderen Seite das Gewinde der großen Gasflasche! Außerdem benötigt man eine Küchenwaage.
> Auffüllen lassen kannst du die Flaschen auch in Schützenhäusern, Getränkemärkten oder in einer Wirtschaft ( die Bierzapfanlagen funktionieren auch mit CO2 ).
> Kleine Einstiegsanleitung:
> 1. Lege die zu füllende Falsche auf jedenfall vorher in das Gefrierfach oder noch besser in die Tiefkühltruhe ( die Flaschen müssen sehr kalt sein damit sie befüllt werden können )
> ...






Hätte da noch Fragen zu den Adaptern/Füllnippeln.




Also bei den Gasläden, Getränkemärkten und Wirten wird man das Gas bestimmt aus Speicherflaschen nachfülllen.

D.h. man braucht einen Adapter von Speicherflasche zu 20ozCO2 Flasche.

Füllstation


 Mit dieser Füllstation kann man von jeder gängigen Speicherflasche in jede gängigen CO2 Flasche füllen, oder?

Adapter aus Messing


Das hier müsste so ein Adapter sein, von dem in der Anleitung die Rede ist oder?




Bezieht sich die Anleitung nur auf den Adapter oder müsste man es mit einer Füllstation genauso machen?




MfG


----------



## sympathisant (19. April 2010)

im wald spielen ist übrigens verboten. die dinger gelten, soweit ich weiss, immer noch als waffen. wenn ihr erwischt werdet, wird das zeug beschlagnahmt und ihr habt ne strafanzeige am hals.


----------



## Rhokan (19. April 2010)

Mh, ich bevorzuge Softair gegenüber Paintball, da spart man sich den ganzen Kram mit den Gasflaschen, und da der Vater von 'nem Kumpel nen großes Stück Wald hat gibts auch keine rechtlichen Probleme


----------



## Ogil (19. April 2010)

So lang der Wald nicht abgegrenzt und somit frei zugaenglich ist, ist dort trotzdem kein Paintball-Spielen erlaubt.


----------



## Manowar (19. April 2010)

Das Abzäunen wäre ja schon schön und gut, ABER man muss sogar sicher gehen, dass keine einzige Kugel das Spielfeld verlassen kann; ergo -> unmöglich.


----------

